# How safe is the Ohio River right now with all of this rain?



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new to the Big-O and wondering how safe it is after rain like this? My friend and I wanted to head out tomorrow but I can't find a link to river levels on my phone. Can anyone point me in the right direction tonight?

Thanks a ton.

I found this link and it says it's up to 18ft at Meldahl but I don't know how bad that is: 
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=melo1


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I was hoping to answer, but when you said Medahl.. well sorry, I'm way north of that.....sorry!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WAREHOUSE said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the Big-O and wondering how safe it is after rain like this? My friend and I wanted to head out tomorrow but I can't find a link to river levels on my phone. Can anyone point me in the right direction tonight?
> Thanks a ton.
> I found this link and it says it's up to 18ft at Meldahl but I don't know how bad that is:
> http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=melo1


SAFE? YOU MEAN IN A BOAT? 16' deep vee & up,,, no problem.
From shore? Just don't fall in!! 
Here's ours,,, 15'-16' the next cupla days. JUST MIGHT BE ENOUGH WATER FOR THE OHIO SIDE, FROM SHORE.
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2

Rain-Rain-Please Go-Away,,,


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It only came up 3 ft. In the upper pools. During the summer that would be ideal! I don't believe you'll have any safety concerns. Maybe a stray log to watch out for, but nothing major.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

I think a lot of the bigger stuff got washed higher up on the bank after the rains from Sandy. It seems to me that the Cincinnati gauge is the most reliable in this stretch of the river. The Meldahl and Maysville gauges don't seem to give a good representation of the conditions. The ramp at Woodland Mound/Nine Mile closes at 32ft. (Cincinnati gauge) according to a park ranger. I don't have a boat so I won't comment on what I think is safe. It always looks safer when you are not out in it.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydr...,1,1,1,1,1,1,1&toggles=10,7,8,2,9,15,6&type=0

River looks good right now won't peak till Tuesday and 30 foot is very fishable, 32 foot is my cutoff when I used to fish that pool, because Catfish are not protected from the netters there I don't fish it anymore but if you have any river experience you should be in good shape....Doc


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

River is projected to almost hit 300,000 cfs at portsmouth early thursday. I'm not sure what that looks like on the ohio, although sunday it was.around 150,000 and it was swelled up pretty.good. The river doesnt look bad on the upper end of belleville, thinkin about looking around there some.


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

I fish the upper pool at bellevlle and put in at belphre ramp. When river is at 13' the concrete ramp is under water. The river will be stained and have plenty of current but will be fishable.When boating watch for debre and wear life jacket.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

suppose to crest friday at 36' at Meldahl, which is 22' above summer pool. It will be fast and muddy. Not fishable.
Bassky


----------



## beans (Jan 24, 2008)

Had wholes trees floating by marietta today!


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Safety first guys!! Wear that life jacket at all times when its up and nasty dont be the tuff guy because I have pulled him out of water before lifeless!!!!!


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

highest I have been in a boat launching on the Ohio was 44 feet mind you we didnt fish the main river that day but did launch at that height


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

StumpHawg said:


> Safety first guys!! Wear that life jacket at all times when its up and nasty dont be the tuff guy because I have pulled him out of water before lifeless!!!!!


I usually have my life jacket on and a backup throwable seat cushion when I'm out there on my kayak. I got snagged on Sunday with the fast moving water and nearly flipped my kayak trying to get it lose. I ended up breaking my rod instead which seemed like a fair trade instead of getting wet. 

That was only my 3rd trip out on the big river. How long does the muddy water usually hang around in the Ohio River once it stops raining? I have a 5-day rule on the LMR which usually holds true. I imagine the big river is a little different and depends a lot on what the weather is doing upstream.

Thanks for any input.

-House


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

appreciate all the updates..........sounds like she needs left alone for a few days.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

House you are completely right on it all depends on how much rain they are getting east of here. I have seen it not rain at all here and the river come up several feet and muddy up. But from the looks of the river level forecast it will be mid next week before it looks good again. They are calling for it to be back to 31' by Monday so a few more days and they will have it back to normal pool.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

WAREHOUSE said:


> I usually have my life jacket on and a backup throwable seat cushion when I'm out there on my kayak. I got snagged on Sunday with the fast moving water and nearly flipped my kayak trying to get it lose. I ended up breaking my rod instead which seemed like a fair trade instead of getting wet.
> 
> That was only my 3rd trip out on the big river. How long does the muddy water usually hang around in the Ohio River once it stops raining? I have a 5-day rule on the LMR which usually holds true. I imagine the big river is a little different and depends a lot on what the weather is doing upstream.
> 
> ...


A good way to judge is to watch the weather and water levels around Pittsburgh, and along the Monongahela and allageny rivers. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

